# How many gallons in Viv???



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

hi all,

i have a really newbie question lol.........How many gallons can fit in an exo terra 60x45x45??

Thanks jord


----------



## Andy53 (Jun 20, 2008)

Off the top of my head - i think its about 32? Although maybe it's 29....

There are some conversion websites that you can use to work it out - the best one is:
Conversions and Aquarium Volume Calculator @ petfish.net


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks andy this very helpful.


----------

